# Hiya = )



## Jasmin1990 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

My name is Jasmin, I am 19 and I live in Lichfeld in the West Midlands, I found this fourm just looking on google, and I thought it looks friendly so I would join.

I am currently looking for a couple of breeding pairs / trios of PEW & Fawn show line mice, I use to breed when I was 15, and I am looking to start breeding again, I got all my tanks and accessories, toys and food ready for them I am juat awaiting my new additions.

Anyway I am glad to be here = )

Jasmin


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome!

PEW and red/fawn are my favorite varieties, for wholly different reasons.

I hope you find what you're looking for. I've heard that red/fawn are becoming more uncommon in Britain as people stop breeding them.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## Jasmin1990 (Apr 18, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> PEW and red/fawn are my favorite varieties, for wholly different reasons.
> 
> I hope you find what you're looking for. I've heard that red/fawn are becoming more uncommon in Britain as people stop breeding them.


Why would they stop breeding them, they are just so stunning in colour = (

Thanks for the welcomes anyways = D


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Jasmin

:welcomeany

(ha haaaa, does the name Sara mean anything to you? I think I am knowing you    )


----------



## Jasmin1990 (Apr 18, 2010)

I know a couple of Sarah's but they don't spell their names the way you have spelt it.

Jasmin


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Oooops, my mistake then


----------

